

What's the other 75 Percent? Blogs - azharcs
http://search.wikia.com/blog/2008/07/28/whats-the-other-75-percent-blogs/

======
byrneseyeview
Google may not index them because if you have one entry tagged 'cats', it is
the only entry for January 2008, it is the only entry in the 'misc' category,
etc., the same content will show up on three or four different dynamically-
generated pages.

